# [SOLVED] CPU Overheating - Liquid Cooling



## kcinsti

*SO my computer's been running hot.*

I got a system message yesterday that there was a problem with the graphics board. It had been slowing down a bit yesterday morning, then a lot, then I got that message, then crashes. 

Tried turning it off and on, reinstalling the graphics drivers etc.

To cut a long story short, I figured out it's the operating temp...it was getting up to 100c then shutting down. When first booted up it runs at between 40 and 50...I'm using CPUID HWMonitor to get these figures btw.

I opened it up and gave it a good clean and checked all the connections. I've been running it with one side of the case open to make sure all the fans appear to be running correctly [they seem to be] and there's no extra or strange system noise. Also, I've checked the liquid cooler hoses, one's warm, one's cold as I'm told they're meant to be.

It only starts doing this when I start doing anything intensive like working a big Photoshop file or gaming. Turning off the Overdrive feature on the graphics card seems to make no difference at all.

So what I'm trying to figure out is whether:

- it's a CPU cooling problem affecting the graphics card, or
- it's a graphics card problem affecting the CPU

And, of-course, it's about a month out of return-to-base warranty!

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. There are 3-year warranties on everything, but what I don't want to do is send back the wrong part.

Please also note, there doesn't seem to be any overloading of the CPU during the tasks that cause it to start heating up.

specs:
- Windows 7 Professional, SP1
- Intel Core i7 3820 (3.60Ghz / 10MB / LGA2011 / Quad Core, Without Fan/Heatsink)
- Asus Radeon HD7870 DirectCU II (1010Mhz), 2GB GDDR5 (4840Mhz), PCIE3.0, DVI, HDMI, Dual Mini DisplayPort
- Intel RTS2011LC Liquid Cooling Thermal Solution for Socket LGA2011 / LGA1366 / LGA1156 / LGA1155
- Geil 16GB Kit (4x4GB), PC-12800 (1600MHz) EVO Leggera DDR3 Hardcore Gaming Memory, 9-9-9-28, Low Profile Heatspreader,1.5v, Dual / Quad Channel Kit
- Thermaltake ToughPower XT 775W Power Supply, 80 Plus, Cable Management


----------



## Tyree

*Re: CPU Overheating - Liquid Cooling*

Is the CPU temp reaching 100 C or the GPU?
If it's the CPU temp. stop using the PC until you resolve the issue!
A likely suspect is the liquid cooling. Insure the pump is running and the liquid is circulating.
My best suggestion is to get rid of the liquid and use the OEM heatsink if you have it.
Liquid offers no advantage over air for normal use.
Is this perhaps an online built PC?


----------



## kcinsti

*Re: CPU Overheating - Liquid Cooling*

Thanks for the reply Tyree.

It's the CPU. The GPU never gets above about 33c.

I did test the hoses for the cooling and it does appear to be working..as the hoses are opaque and therefore I can't see the liquid is there any other way to test?


----------



## kcinsti

*Re: CPU Overheating - Liquid Cooling*

Sorry I forgot to answer your other question.
I ordered it built from a store that do custom builds.
It came with the liquid cooling so I don't have a standard heatsink to test.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: CPU Overheating - Liquid Cooling*

You have to insure the cooling system is working. Feel the lines going to and from the CPU heatsink and see if they are both about the same temp. 
My best suggestion would be to replace the liquid cooling with wither an OEM or aftermarket air unit.
Liquid cooling is about as useful as 16GB of RAM.


----------



## kcinsti

*Re: CPU Overheating - Liquid Cooling*

With all due respect, mentioning the fact I have only 16GB of RAM is about as useful as repeatedly missing or ignoring the fact that I've already checked the cooling system and it _seems _to be working fine.

I've had this system for over a year and this is the first time I've had any issues with it. I'm not suddenly doing anything with it that I haven't done in the past.

If the cooling system wasn't suitable for this build in the first place I assume I would've been having problems way before now.

I hate sounding like I'm complaining about free advice, but before posting here I took the time to search the forums and it seems that_ 'get rid of the liquid and use the OEM heatsink if you have it. Liquid offers no advantage over air for normal use.'_ is pretty much a go-to response in similar cases.

What I'm trying to do at this stage is rule out_ everything else but_ the cooling system, because, given that this is the first time I've had trouble with this computer, I don't want to replace it if I don't have to, and certainly not if it isn't actually what's causing the problem.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: CPU Overheating - Liquid Cooling*

if your cooling system is working properly then your cpu would not overheat unless it isn't fitted to the cpu properly.

A cpu getting hot would not affect the graphics card but the cpu would throttle and slow things down.

If you have moved the cooler you will have to reapply new thermal paste after cleaning off the old paste.

I would suggest you try and remove the main cooling part of the cpu andyway, clean off the old thermal paste from the cpu and cooler and re-apply new thermal paste to the cpu.

Its not that we say liquid cooling offers no better cooling than air for no reason because in reality it doesn't. My air cooler is much better than some of the liquid coolers out there like the corsair 100 malthough its not better than the 100i but were only talking 2 degrees c.

EDIT also a dodgy psu can cause overheating, check the voltages and temps in the BIOS.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: CPU Overheating - Liquid Cooling*



kcinsti said:


> What I'm trying to do at this stage is rule out_ everything else but_ the cooling system, because, given that this is the first time I've had trouble with this computer, I don't want to replace it if I don't have to, and certainly not if it isn't actually what's causing the problem.



The main cause of CPU overheating is the CPU cooling apparatus not working properly and/or the thermal paste is dried. Insufficient power can cause an issue but your PSU is "decent" quality so it "should" be OK. The only test for a PSU is substitution.

It's highly doubtful the thermal pad has dried in one year making the cooling system the primary suspect.
Once again, you have to insure the cooling apparatus is working properly. You say you've checked the cooling and it _seems _ to be OK yet you don't say how you have checked to insure the coolant is actually being circulated.


----------



## kcinsti

*Re: CPU Overheating - Liquid Cooling*

Hi and thanks again.

I've checked the heat differential between the hoses attached to the cooler...one's warm one's cold. Might do a bit more poking around and double check that everything's seated properly.

Re checking the voltages and temps in the BIOS, I'm not sure what I'd be checking? Do you mean the BIOS will state what the voltages and temps _should_ be and I can check that against the figures I'm getting from CPUID HW Monitor?

On that note, here's a screenshot of CPUID after I've been running for a while. I've been avoiding intense processing but cranked it up a bit for testing purposes earlier which you can see in the Max temperatures column.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: CPU Overheating - Liquid Cooling*

The CPU temps are obviously too high. You can try reapplying a fresh application of thermal paste.


----------



## greenbrucelee

*Re: CPU Overheating - Liquid Cooling*

the bios is most accurate, check for the 3.3v, 12v and 5v and the temps also.

If the temps in hardware monitor match the BIOS then your cpu is definetly overheating and could be getting damaged.


----------



## kcinsti

*Re: CPU Overheating - Liquid Cooling*

Installed new ThermalTake NiC F4 cooler.

It's topping out at 43c during the tasks that used to kill it. Idling at between 24 and 36.

The liquid cooler is still under warranty so I'm going to send it back and tell them what I think of it.

Thanks for the advice everyone.

PS: this cooler also seems to be very quiet by the way.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: CPU Overheating - Liquid Cooling*

Glad you got it resolved and thanks for posting back. Now you have no concerns with heat or leakage. :smile:


----------

